# Canon EOS-1D X Firmware 1.1.1 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-1d-x-firmware-1-1-1-now-available/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-1d-x-firmware-1-1-1-now-available/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>EOS-1D X Firmware 1.1.1 Available for Download</strong>

To support the needs of wedding, portrait, sports, wildlife, and theatrical performance photographers working in low light, AF points in the EOS-1D X’s viewfinder can now be illuminated in red with a half-press of the shutter in AI Servo AF mode, for easy viewing of the selected point. Illumination is intermittent, not continuous, and does not interfere with metering accuracy. Two brightness levels are available for the most suitable level of illumination in dark settings and illumination is fully compatible with the range of focus points and focus zone selection options on the EOS-1D X.</p>
<p>For best results, the following additional menu settings are suggested when using AF Point Illumination in AI Servo AF mode with Firmware Ver. 1.1.1:</p>
<ol>
<li>AF Point Display During Focus should be set to the first option, Selected (constant). This setting will allow the camera to display the selected focusing point while the shutter button is pressed halfway.</li>
<li>Optionally, AI Servo 1st Image Priority can be set to Focus Priority to ensure that focus is achieved before the shutter is released.</li>
<li>If you wish to recompose the image after focusing in AI Servo AF, use the EOS-1D X Custom Control menu to change the setting for half-press of the shutter button from “Metering and AF Start” to “Metering Start.” This will allow you to control focusing with the AF-ON button. Once you are satisfied with the focus, lift your thumb off the AF-ON button, recompose and shoot.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Crosstype AF Available for Maximum Apertures as Small as f/8

</strong>Ideal for wildlife photographers and others who often use Canon EF super-telephoto lenses with extenders, the new firmware allows cross-type autofocusing with the center AF point when the maximum aperture becomes as small as f/8. This new feature greatly expands the range of EF lens/extender combinations that support autofocus when used with the EOS-1D X. Please refer to the list of compatible lenses below.</p>
<p>If AF point expansion is selected with an f/8 maximum aperture lens/extender combination, the four AF points surrounding the center point will act as AF Assist points. This option effectively expands the size of the AF detection area to enhance autofocus performance with subjects that appear small in the viewfinder and difficult to track, such as small animals and birds in flight. AF points above and below the center will be sensitive to vertical contrast, while points to the left and right will be sensitive to horizontal contrast.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download the EOS-1DX Firmware 1.1.1</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Y3T1AI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005Y3T1AI&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA1DX.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/24696/product_name/Canon+EOS-1D+X+Digital+SLR+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

I notice on the splash page, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware, that the first lens listed as newly compatible with the 1.4x is the 70-300L. WTF? The two aren't physically compatible. Does Canon want to boost service revenue by repairing broken elements?


----------



## kentnish (Oct 18, 2012)

Wish they'd push out a similar update for the 5D Mark III


----------



## victorwol (Oct 18, 2012)

Not thrilled with the red dots, they just flash red very short and they even keep flashing after I release the shutter. The flash is so short that is really not much difference with having it off....


----------



## exphose (Oct 18, 2012)

So I updated mine and I'm not too sure about the Illumination. They didn't mention that it would flash and flicker. This is particularly annoying because the lcd overlay means the whole VF tints red slightly including the AF in lower right and the grid if you have that on.

The 1D3 did this much better and brighter without being annoying but I suspect this is a compromise due to the design of the overlay.

I'm not sure now if i'll leave it enabled or not....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I notice on the splash page, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware, that the first lens listed as newly compatible with the 1.4x is the 70-300L. WTF? The two aren't physically compatible. Does Canon want to boost service revenue by repairing broken elements?



It's compatible if you use a Kenko.  ;D

Maybe someone from Kenko marketing infiltrated Canon ;D.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I remember several months ago Canon saying when this fix was released that it would not make everyone happy. True statement however I believe it is better than nothing. The flashing will take some getting use to.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Oct 18, 2012)

exphose said:


> So I updated mine and I'm not too sure about the Illumination. They didn't mention that it would flash and flicker. This is particularly annoying because the lcd overlay means the whole VF tints red slightly including the AF in lower right and the grid if you have that on.
> 
> I'm not sure now if i'll leave it enabled or not....



Yep. I'm in the same boat. I'll keep it enabled for a bit, but I may just turn it off.

In the end they only fixed one of my two reported issues (beyond AF point highlights and F8 autofocus.)

When's the next update coming?


----------



## gunna64 (Oct 18, 2012)

OK - so when will the 5D3 be updated .... or will it?


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Oct 18, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> exphose said:
> 
> 
> > So I updated mine and I'm not too sure about the Illumination. They didn't mention that it would flash and flicker. This is particularly annoying because the lcd overlay means the whole VF tints red slightly including the AF in lower right and the grid if you have that on.
> ...


What's your third issue?

I find this a welcome firmware update not just for its support for two asked for features, but for its indication that Canon is actually concerned about its professional market. I have yet to install the update and test out F/8 autofocus and "fixed" servo points, but I am optimistic about Canon's support for the customer.

That said--they need to embrace ML and its development, which is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Oct 18, 2012)

tested it - more like DISCO LIGHTS to me 

and it also blinks about 15 times after you lift the shutter button.

Dear Canon - I only need to see the AF confirmation twice - not 15 times and make it BRIGHT - not Disco Lights.


~ Also, I noticed that when this new feature is enabled - during AF Servo - the Lens (70-200 IS 2.8 V2) will consistently focus hunt on dim areas and when switched back to Single Shoot - it locks AF without a problem.

I just hope this NEW f/8 feature is REALLY what it says it is. AF performance-wise.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Oct 18, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> What's your third issue?



File sync on cards.

Specifically: I have mine set up to write RAW to card 1, JPG to card 2. When I don't like a shot I hit the delete and it deletes _only_ the RAW (deletes only happen on the card selected for playback.) At the end of a shoot, if I did any in-camera trash collection, I have more .JPG shots than RAW shots. On import, the numbering sequence is all messed up and RAW15 may correspond to .JPG17...

Or I have to switch the playback card and delete the same image again.

I documented it and explained it in depth to Canon support. They agree it's an issue, albeit a fairly minor one, but it should be fixed, IMO.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 18, 2012)

gunna64 said:


> OK - so when will the 5D3 be updated .... or will it?



That's something I'd like to see as well. Given that no Canon digital body below the 1D series has ever supported f/8 AF, I wonder if that is wishful thinking.


----------



## Peter Dawson (Oct 18, 2012)

Couldn't agree more on the lack of CF card file sync annoyance.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I notice on the splash page, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware, that the first lens listed as newly compatible with the 1.4x is the 70-300L. WTF? The two aren't physically compatible. Does Canon want to boost service revenue by repairing broken elements?



You could us an extension tube between lens and extender for macro photography.


----------



## Gcon (Oct 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I notice on the splash page, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware, that the first lens listed as newly compatible with the 1.4x is the 70-300L. WTF? The two aren't physically compatible. Does Canon want to boost service revenue by repairing broken elements?



Good pickup! Tell me this someone please. I have these two components - the Canon 1.4x III and the Canon 70-300L. Will anything break if I put them together?! I thought it was a physical limitation. Hmmmm. Hope Canon enable this functionality in the 5D3 if it can be done!


----------



## traveller (Oct 18, 2012)

"... the new firmware allows cross-type autofocusing with the center AF point when the maximum aperture becomes as small as f/8." 

Am I reading this press release wrong? Why only the centre point when users like Arthur Morris have found that the non-centre AF points work fine at f/8 with Kenko teleconverters? It seems that third party or contact taping might still be the preferred method for many users. Surely all Canon had to do was to get rid of the protocol that disables AF beyond f/5.6 and warn users that AF might not be as reliable? 

"I was able to toggle through the various AF Area Selection Modes. Then I pressed the edge of the newly designed joystick; stunned times three. Not only did the 1DX focus with the the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter, I was able to move the active AF sensor." http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/page/3/

I should perhaps clarify that this is all based upon Art's blog entry; I have not bought his 1D X user guide (as I don't own a 1D X!). Perhaps Art and Canon have different standards for AF reliability; maybe Canon are concerned about low light reliability, or possibly they are scared of bad publicity following the 1D(s) MkIII AF debacle?


----------



## messus (Oct 18, 2012)

It's hard to even see it is blinking red when shooting in daylight  - Even if set to bright... How annoying

Given the fact that Canon allready said this update would not please all, I think it is apparent a solid red follow-focus point in AI-Servo, is something we will never get on the 1DX, or the 5D3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

Gcon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I notice on the splash page, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware, that the first lens listed as newly compatible with the 1.4x is the 70-300L. WTF? The two aren't physically compatible. Does Canon want to boost service revenue by repairing broken elements?
> ...



It is a physical incompatibility, most of the time. If you zoom the 70-300L to ~250mm, the rear element moves forward far enough to mount the Canon 1.4x TC. In that case, with the new 1D X firmware, it will AF. If you zoom wider than 250mm after mounting the TC, the rear element hits the front of the TC protruding optics. Now...the very front of that protrusion is rubberized, so a soft bump will likely not break anything. 

Personally, I don't think it's worth the risk, and I think Canon was unwise to list it as 'supported' even if it's technically true, some of the time.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 18, 2012)

messus said:


> It's har to even see it is blinking red when shooting in daylight  - Even if set to bright... How annoying


I'd actually like the option for a beep while locked in AI servo, most of the time I'm outdoors when using it and some extra noise wouldn't be of concern on many occasions. Anyway I've only got a 5D3 so will have to wait to see if we get the same, no confirmation at all is pretty annoying...


----------



## WoodyWindy (Oct 18, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> exphose said:
> 
> 
> > So I updated mine and I'm not too sure about the Illumination. They didn't mention that it would flash and flicker. This is particularly annoying because the lcd overlay means the whole VF tints red slightly including the AF in lower right and the grid if you have that on.
> ...


Ah, actually, they did say exactly that...


> Illumination is intermittent, not continuous


Though, I confess that it doesn't say exactly how intermittent...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2012)

If i upgrade and don't like it, can I have it setup EXACTLY the same as with 1.0.6 ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

Viggo said:


> If i upgrade and don't like it, can I have it setup EXACTLY the same as with 1.0.6 ?



Firmware can be rolled back, with some effort.

But in this case, I think all you'd have to do would be to set the new 'AF point illumination during AI Servo' function to Off, and when not mount an f/8 lens + TC combo (or if you do, set the lens to MF).


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:



> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If i upgrade and don't like it, can I have it setup EXACTLY the same as with 1.0.6 ?
> ...



Thanks! Just upgraded, and it is strange with the blinking, but hey, I can se the point and that is the.. point? : I think it's better, just takes some getting used to. Is it possible to have the point blink and not the whole VF?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Thanks! Just upgraded...


Me, too. I decided it's firmware update day, so I just did the 1D X, am about to do the 40/2.8 lens update, and my PowerShot S100 too. 



Viggo said:


> Is it possible to have the point blink and not the whole VF?


Not AFAIK. The issue is that the AF point illumination works in a fundamentally different way than before. FOcus screens with the AF points physically etched onto them could be more selectively illuminated, whereas the transmissive LCD overlay that allows the flexibility in the display also means the illlumination is spread across the surface of the LCD to some extent, which is why the whole VF appears to blink.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Just upgraded...
> ...



Thanks again! Awesome stuff. I wonder how many years it takes me to use the 1d X until it falls apart in pieces, but I'm going to find out this time, it will never be sold....


----------



## pwp (Oct 19, 2012)

*1DX Red AF Point fix*

Now that the firmware update has been available for over 24 hours, can any 1DX power users post some real-world feedback on the Red AF Point "fix"?

Thanks in advance.

-PW


----------



## instaimage (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: 1DX Red AF Point fix*

I came from two 7Ds so I'm used to the points being what they are... I tried it tonight during a night football game... I won't be using it... On AI Servo it flashes every time the camera refocuses... which is all the time on... so it's blinking all the time... I don't move my focus points much so I'll leave it off... maybe if I get in a dark place it might come back on but until then... off is good for me.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 19, 2012)

After running some tests yesterday evening right after the firmware update I am leaving this red focus point highlight feature switched on. If you don't have to refocus constantly it is certainly a useful feature.


----------



## Elbows (Oct 19, 2012)

To those who have updated to 1.1.1, does the camera keep all your custom settings or do you have to change them all back to how you want them after upgrading. (or maybe you did an export/import of your settings first?)

Thanks.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 19, 2012)

Elbows said:


> To those who have updated to 1.1.1, does the camera keep all your custom settings or do you have to change them all back to how you want them after upgrading. (or maybe you did an export/import of your settings first?)
> 
> Thanks.



I didn't notice any changes to my custom settings after upgrade.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

Elbows said:


> To those who have updated to 1.1.1, does the camera keep all your custom settings or do you have to change them all back to how you want them after upgrading. (or maybe you did an export/import of your settings first?)



All the custom settings are retained after the FW update.


----------



## Elbows (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll start the upgrade now then


----------

